#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 羊年到

## 帝獵

已經沉好久了，新年到來換氣0w0
 爪繪了一張羊年賀圖
2014年的最後一張圖
祝眾獸們新年快樂>w<

----------


## 狼图之魅

总觉的前面那两货特得瑟（应该是到了本命年,心里痛快？) :wuffer_arou:  :wuffer_arou: 总体来说，形态 外形 颜色都棒棒哒！！！祝你羊年快乐 :wuffer_laugh:  :wuffer_laugh:  :wuffer_laugh:

----------

